# in frames aktive links anzeigen



## tesaroller (21. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich muss eine Site im Frameset erstellen. Insgesamt gibt es drei Frames: Oben ist ein Frame mit dem Menü, links darunter ist einer und rechts neben diesem ist der Frame mit dem jeweiligen Seiteninhalt. 

Mouseover-Effekt habe ich im Menü hinbekommen. Jetzt soll im Menü allerdings auch angezeigt werden, welcher Seiteninhalt im unteren rechten Frame aktuell angezeigt wird. Also vereinfacht gesagt: Der User soll am Menü erkennen können, in welchem Bereich der Site er sich gerade befindet. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir dazu jetzt einfallen würde, wäre, beim Klick ins Menü das Menü selbst und den unteren Frame neu zu laden - halte ich aber für ein wenig unsportlich. 

Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine elegantere Methode auf Lager? Vielleicht ein Javascript für sowas? Habe bereits eins gefunden, aber das ist nur für Menüs, die auf Bildern basieren, meins ist aber einfach nur mit CSS angelegt.
Vielleicht gibts ja auch was in HTML für sowas?

Falls das Problem unverständlich scheinen sollte, hab ich ein zip mit den entsprechenden Dateien angehangen oder guckst du hier.

tesaroller


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. November 2003)

Ich habe dir ein kleines Beispiel gedodet, gucks einfach an, mehr möchte ich dazu erteinmal hier (noch) nicht sagen!


----------



## tesaroller (21. November 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe und die Datei! Damit bin ich schonmal nen Schritt weiter.  So siehts jetzt aus. 

Nur leider bezieht sich der aktive Bereich des Buttons nach dem Klicken leider nur auf den Bereich der Schrift, nicht auf den gesamten Button. Kann ich das vielleicht noch irgendwie ändern?

Was auch noch nicht so optimal ist, ist, dass die Aktivierung verschwindet, sobald ich mit der Maus irgendwo anders hinklicke... kann man das auch irgendwie abstellen?

Tesaroller


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. November 2003)

Naja, mit einem JavaScript könnte man da wohl was zauber, indem man mit dem EventHandler "onclick" die Backgrounds der TAbelle ändert, jedoch müsste dasnn immer abgefragt werden welche Links gerade aktiv waren, etc...


----------

